# Twin Cities Herf?



## Savvy

Just wondering if any of you guys want to start getting this set up again. Had a good time back in September before the ban went into place, so we should try to get this running again. Any ideas on B&Ms to go to? I'm fine with Perfect Ash, Golden Leaf, or Stogies. Thinking of one of these weekends before the end of the month?

If there's enough interest we'll make it happen :tu


So where are you guys?


----------



## Jaseguin

hey are u in mn


----------



## cricky101

I'm down. Hopefully I can actually make it to this one. Weekend of the 16th is kind of busy for me, but I may be able to squeeze it in depending on what time of day everyone wants to get together. 

Any B&M is fine with me.


I've been looking for a house or town house in the Metro (Eagan, Inver Grove Heights, Woodbury) with a deck or patio area, so maybe in time, I can play host.


----------



## Savvy

I'm across the river in Hudson, so I'm not actually in MN...

But I'll still herf with you guys :tu


If the weekend of the 16th is too busy for you Chris, how about the weekend of the 23rd?


----------



## Savvy

I just realized I have to work the weekend of the 16th, so let's try to make this happen on the 23rd? How's that sound guys?


----------



## cricky101

Savvy said:


> I'm across the river in Hudson, so I'm not actually in MN...
> 
> But I'll still herf with you guys :tu
> 
> If the weekend of the 16th is too busy for you Chris, how about the weekend of the 23rd?


As far as I know, weekend of 23rd sounds fine. My birthday's on the 22nd, so it will give me a good excuse to splurge on something tasty :ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Jaseguin said:


> hey are u in mn


Hell yah buddy!
let me kn ow if you guys plan a herf, i life in vegas now, but who knows.. i may be back in MN


----------



## Bobb

A herf sounds great! Last one I was at was the MMH is Chicagoland. I'd be game for another. The 23rd works great!

I don't know if you have a venue yet, but so you know the St. Croix Cigar Co. is always an option. I can stay open as long as we need. Otherwise, there are a few cigar friendly bars in Hudson. No smoking ban yet (fingers crossed)

If not in WI, I'm game for anywhere that lets me smoke, so keep this thread updated and I hope to smoke with some of y'all soon


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Bobb said:


> A herf sounds great! Last one I was at was the MMH is Chicagoland. I'd be game for another. The 23rd works great!
> 
> I don't know if you have a venue yet, but so you know the St. Croix Cigar Co. is always an option. I can stay open as long as we need. Otherwise, there are a few cigar friendly bars in Hudson. No smoking ban yet (fingers crossed)
> 
> If not in WI, I'm game for anywhere that lets me smoke, so keep this thread updated and I hope to smoke with some of y'all soon


if i cant make it ill be sure to toss the word to Jazzqueen  ( the guy that came to st.croix with me )
and ill have to 2nd the St.Croix comment.. AWESOME lounge, great product, awesome prices, and friendly people...
what else would ya like :tu


----------



## Beagle Boy

Might be a bit hard for me to make the 23rd, flying to Miami on the 24th - but I will sure try to make it.

We should make sure Andyman, PDS, and replicant_argent know about this too

Location, depends a bit on the number of people coming - back room of stogies might have a bit more seats than St. Croix but both would work well for me


----------



## Lorglath

I am in for anytime, anywhere, I will try to clear my schedule when the date is announced, the worst times for me are monday and friday nights.


----------



## Savvy

Beagle Boy said:


> Might be a bit hard for me to make the 23rd, flying to Miami on the 24th - but I will sure try to make it.
> 
> We should make sure Andyman, PDS, and replicant_argent know about this too
> 
> Location, depends a bit on the number of people coming - back room of stogies might have a bit more seats than St. Croix but both would work well for me


I was thinking Stogie's would be best if we had a big crowd as it does have a lot of lounge space, which would be good for a herf. St. Croix would be another good possibility as well if the group was a little smaller (also the tobacco tax is not nearly as high) also pending on how many of you guys want to drive across the river... I guess it depends on the number of people we get committed to this. So let me know guys. I'll see about Andy, Paul, and Pete :tu

Let's start up a commitment list for February 23rd starting at lets say 4 (venue will depend on people)

1. Savvy


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Savvy said:


> I was thinking Stogie's would be best if we had a big crowd as it does have a lot of lounge space, which would be good for a herf. St. Croix would be another good possibility as well if the group was a little smaller (also the tobacco tax is not nearly as high) also pending on how many of you guys want to drive across the river... I guess it depends on the number of people we get committed to this. So let me know guys. I'll see about Andy, Paul, and Pete :tu
> 
> Let's start up a commitment list for February 23rd starting at lets say 4 (venue will depend on people)
> 
> 1. Savvy


has to be at St. Croix or im not showing!!!
( Cigar boy said so:tu )


----------



## Pablo

My schedule changes a lot, but right now the 23rd looks pretty good!


----------



## Savvy

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> has to be at St. Croix or im not showing!!!
> ( Cigar boy said so:tu )


Tell Andrew hi haha :tu I'd like to have it at St. Croix cause that would be really convenient for me, but it is kind of small if we get a bunch of us? But whatever will work for me haha.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Savvy said:


> Tell Andrew hi haha :tu I'd like to have it at St. Croix cause that would be really convenient for me, but it is kind of small if we get a bunch of us? But whatever will work for me haha.


bah!
cram them in lol!!!
Lil andrew's doing good, but probably missing the hell out of the St. Croix crew- but if im in town id be up for anything...BUT... the Saints are on my side :tu


----------



## Savvy

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> bah!
> cram them in lol!!!
> Lil andrew's doing good, but probably missing the hell out of the St. Croix crew- but if im in town id be up for anything...BUT... the Saints are on my side :tu


Haha we can try. And I had originally thought about hosting it at St. Croix, however, I decided it'd be a little odd to have a Twin Cities herf in Wisconsin haha. But if the guys are ok with making the trip over, and there's not 30 of us we should be ok. I'll let it play out a while and then make a final decision.

Keep us posted as to whether or not you're going to be back in town Sam


----------



## cricky101

Twin Cities/Western Wisconsin Herf - 4 p.m. - Feb. 23 - Location TBD

1. Savvy
2. Cricky101 (Chris)


----------



## replicant_argent

I'm at 80% Go.
We have two small female house guests that weekend and it might be good for me to be not at home the whole time. 
Not to mention, I like herfing.
1. Savvy
2. Cricky101 (Chris)
3. Replicant_argent (Pete)


----------



## Savvy

All right, I've decided to call it at Stogie's on Grand. I think it'll be the best location for a first herf. We'll keep the first one in the Cities so it'll be easiest for most of you guys to make it. Maybe we can make this a monthly thing and have a couple over at St. Croix or other B&Ms along the line. But for this first one I think Stogie's will work best. So Stogie's on the 23rd. 4-whenever.

Here's the website if you guys need directions:

http://stogiesongrand.com/

Hope to see you guys there :tu

Who's in?

1. Savvy (Jordan)
2. Cricky101 (Chris)
3. replicant_argent (Pete)


----------



## Lorglath

Count me in


----------



## Savvy

Lorglath said:


> Count me in


Who's in?

1. Savvy (Jordan)
2. Cricky101 (Chris)
3. replicant_argent (Pete)
4. Lorglath (Matt)


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

http://stcroixcigar.com/


----------



## Savvy

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> http://stcroixcigar.com/


Maybe for the next one? I want it to be somewhere central for the first one, so its easy for most of the guys to make it. We'll probably move around a bit if we do it monthly or something like that? I have no problem with St. Croix, its actually my main B&M, but its a bit out there for some of the guys to make it. I'll keep it easy and keep this first one in the cities. Convenience for the most people is key, especially for a first herf :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Savvy said:


> Maybe for the next one? I want it to be somewhere central for the first one, so its easy for most of the guys to make it. We'll probably move around a bit if we do it monthly or something like that? I have no problem with St. Croix, its actually my main B&M, but its a bit out there for some of the guys to make it. I'll keep it easy and keep this first one in the cities. Convenience for the most people is key, especially for a first herf :tu


haha just giving ya shit man 
no sweat, you'll just have to deal with CIGAR BOY again.. because he WILL...
STRIKE BACK!


----------



## Savvy

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> haha just giving ya shit man
> no sweat, you'll just have to deal with CIGAR BOY again.. because he WILL...
> STRIKE BACK!


Yeah I figured haha. If you guys can make it back that'd be cool. If we do it monthly and you guys can head back for one of them, we just might have to have it at St. Croix for whatever month that is. Let us know if either of you can head up for this one though :tu


----------



## Beagle Boy

Savvy said:


> Who's in?
> 
> 1. Savvy (Jordan)
> 2. Cricky101 (Chris)
> 3. replicant_argent (Pete)
> 4. Lorglath (Matt)


5. Beagle Boy (Mike)
I'll stop by after I drop the cat @ the cat sitter


----------



## Boomer

:ssI can't make the 23rd but if you get this going I'll be along somewhere down the line. I travel a great deal and lot's of Sunday or early Monday flights. I'm in Eagan so any place isn't that far away from me. Keep me posted. BTW what in the world is a "herf"?


----------



## Boomer

:ssI can't make the 23rd but if you get this going I'll be along somewhere down the line. I travel a great deal and lot's of Sunday or early Monday flights. I'm in Eagan so any place isn't that far away from me. Keep me posted. BTW what in the world is a "herf"?


----------



## replicant_argent

Boomer said:


> :ssI can't make the 23rd but if you get this going I'll be along somewhere down the line. I travel a great deal and lot's of Sunday or early Monday flights. I'm in Eagan so any place isn't that far away from me. Keep me posted. BTW what in the world is a "herf"?


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4398&highlight=definition+herf
there ya be.
Welcome, btw!!!!


----------



## Boomer

replicant_argent said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4398&highlight=definition+herf
> there ya be.
> Welcome, btw!!!!


Thanks for helping a newbie. :tu


----------



## Bobb

I'm in! I work at St. Croix 'till 4 that day, so if it is somewhere else, I'll just show up late. If it's space we are worried about, we have fit 20 people in here before. It was a little tight, but the intimate atmosphere was nice :ss

1. Savvy (Jordan)
2. Cricky101 (Chris)
3. replicant_argent (Pete)
4. Lorglath (Matt)
5. Bobb (Bobb)

Also Dicks Bar in Hudson, WI is a great place to smoke cigars. Good food, good beer, and the bartenders usually smoke cigars as well. If Wisconsin is a hike for everyone, like I said...I have no problems smoking in MN if we can find a cool venue.

p.s. Pete...I better see you there!!! Chicago was the last time we smoked together...way to long!

Also Paul owes me a golf tee, so I hope he shows up as well 

Paul, you really do not need to give me a golf tee


----------



## Savvy

List so far:

1. Savvy (Jordan)
2. Cricky101 (Chris)
3. replicant_argent (Pete)
4. Lorglath (Matt)
5. Bobb (Bobb)
6. Beagle Boy (Mike)


----------



## SmokeyTheKid

Man it sounds like fun, but weekends are _so_ hard for me. I'll see if I can get up there, but I'd say don't count on me right now.

Thanks for the invite Savvy!


----------



## Andyman

I should be good for this one.. I have plans already but CfromtheD may be flying in to town which changes the plans.. 80% chance we will be there..



1. Savvy (Jordan)
2. Cricky101 (Chris)
3. replicant_argent (Pete)
4. Lorglath (Matt)
5. Bobb (Bobb)
6. Beagle Boy (Mike)
7. Andyman (Andy)
8. CftD (clint)


----------



## gvarsity

I'm bummed when I started this thread y'all were talking the 16th and I'm going to be in the cities at my mother in-laws. Love her to death but a smoke break sure wouldn't have hurt my feelings.  I'm in the cities ever couple of months and hopefully the timing will work out for a future one. Have a great time and post pictures for those of us who can't make it.


----------



## Beagle Boy

gvarsity said:


> I'm bummed when I started this thread y'all were talking the 16th and I'm going to be in the cities at my mother in-laws. Love her to death but a smoke break sure wouldn't have hurt my feelings.  I'm in the cities ever couple of months and hopefully the timing will work out for a future one. Have a great time and post pictures for those of us who can't make it.


you still could stop by St. Croix on the 16th, Bobb and Cigarnation (Josh) both work there (I seem to be there many Saturday afternoons) - it's about 15 min east of Dtwn St. Paul just of I-94


----------



## Wookieefoot

Hey all! I'm pretty much a noob to the boards and cigars in general. Been smoking for about 7 months or so. Looks like I should be able to make the herf, so count me in. :tu

1. Savvy (Jordan)
2. Cricky101 (Chris)
3. replicant_argent (Pete)
4. Lorglath (Matt)
5. Bobb (Bobb)
6. Beagle Boy (Mike)
7. Andyman (Andy)
8. CftD (clint)
9. Wookieefoot (Art)


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Hmm...a Twin Cities herf you say...this might be of interest...except I am in Vegas....

By the way...
Count me in


----------



## Bobb

I might actually be working the night of the 23rd  

If it's here at St Croix Cigar Co. I will be here (obviously) but if it's elsewhere I might have to miss out.

Regardless if it is here or somewhere else, we should think about making this a monthly event perhaps?


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

ScottishSmoker said:


> Hmm...a Twin Cities herf you say...this might be of interest...except I am in Vegas....
> 
> By the way...
> Count me in


Hmm.. Andrew does speak truth my grass hoppers dont take him TOO lightly 

Lucky Bastard!


----------



## Savvy

Bobb said:


> I might actually be working the night of the 23rd


Quick fix Bobb, Call Stephen up and have him come back from Arizona to cover for you...:tu

Hope you can find a way to get out of working the night shift, if that is what you do have to end up working, and that you can make it out to the herf.

I think for now I'm going to keep it at Stogie's though...

I am definitely for making this a monthly thing if the rest of the guys are interested though, and perhaps the venue for the March herf will be at St. Croix Cigar? Sounds good to me...

Really hope you can make this one though Bobb.


----------



## Savvy

ScottishSmoker said:


> Hmm...a Twin Cities herf you say...this might be of interest...except I am in Vegas....
> 
> By the way...
> Count me in


Been a long time since I've seen you Andrew...you are now counted in :tu

1. Savvy (Jordan)
2. Cricky101 (Chris)
3. replicant_argent (Pete)
4. Lorglath (Matt)
5. Bobb (Bobb) (possible?)
6. Beagle Boy (Mike)
7. Andyman (Andy)
8. CftD (clint)
9. Wookieefoot (Art)
10. ScottishSmoker (Andrew)


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I dunno now...St Croix is still a better venue just because of its proximity to smoking with alcohol...i.e. Dicks Bar....


----------



## Savvy

I'm going to keep it at Stogie's for proximity's sake. Might have next month at St. Croix entirely. If things start slowing down at Stogie's or whatever, perhaps we can have a herfing convoy drive across the river to go to St. Croix and then barhop? I would not be against that idea. Any thoughts on perhaps doing that later in the night?


----------



## Beagle Boy

Savvy said:


> I'm going to keep it at Stogie's for proximity's sake. Might have next month at St. Croix entirely. If things start slowing down at Stogie's or whatever, perhaps we can have a herfing convoy drive across the river to go to St. Croix and then barhop? I would not be against that idea. Any thoughts on perhaps doing that later in the night?


I was thinking about this (and no good can come from that  ), Stogies does have a fairly regular Sat. night movie crowd (someone brings in a DVD), and they did just move one of the tables out of the back room (moved the empty boxes back there) - someone might want to stop by this Sat to see how crowded it is about 4:30 Just my :2


----------



## Savvy

I didn't think of that. I just thought that Stogie's would be a good central meeting place, but I didn't think about whether or not they would have a large group or anything like that on Saturdays. I've only been there a few times, so I don't really know what goes on, and the regulars and whatnot stopping in.

I will probably stop in at Stogie's at 4:00 or so, and get an idea of how crowded it is going to be, if it's dead there, which I doubt it will be, we could continue with the herf there as scheduled? If it is too crowded for us to bring in ~10-12 more people, we could always move it to St. Croix?

Is anybody who's on the list against moving it to St. Croix? Cause if there are no objections we could just meet there anyway. Let me know guys.

www.stcroixcigars.com if anybody needs directions or anything. If everybody is ok with herfing at St. Croix, we'll just meet there, and I won't have to drive into the cities haha. Fill me in guys on the list :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

ScottishSmoker said:


> I dunno now...St Croix is still a better venue just because of its proximity to smoking with alcohol...i.e. Dicks Bar....


Andrew IS a wise one :ss


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I am all about St. Croix Cigar! I am pretty sure Bobb would be too... I forgot about the Saturday night movie at Stogies....


----------



## Savvy

I did not even know about it haha, so there was nothing for me to forget?

More feedback from you guys who are actually in the cities on having it at St. Croix instead?


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Savvy said:


> I did not even know about it haha, so there was nothing for me to forget?
> 
> More feedback from you guys who are actually in the cities on having it at St. Croix instead?


Wow.. abandon the Stogies' idea haha.. WOW! lol
Some common sense kick into ya finally :r:mn
Like me and andrew were saying.. St. Croix ..DOMINATES!
if i wasnt so stressed in class it would be worth the ticket for me to FLY there for a herf with andrew from vegas, but for me it would be leave friday... come home sun, still.. if a lil more money was there.. only st. croix has this power over me to do so :chk


----------



## gvarsity

Beagle Boy said:


> you still could stop by St. Croix on the 16th, Bobb and Cigarnation (Josh) both work there (I seem to be there many Saturday afternoons) - it's about 15 min east of Dtwn St. Paul just of I-94


Thanks. Thats a good idea. I have wanted to check out your place for awhile. I don't know whether I'll be able to pull it off but it's on the to-do list.


----------



## Savvy

I'm not against the idea of starting it at Stogie's as planned, and then if it gets crowded there because of movie night or whatever, then driving across the river? I need some feedback guys, so I know what'll work out best for everybody.

I really don't want to make any changes last minute or anything...


----------



## cricky101

Makes no difference to me whether it's Stogies or St. Croix.

I'm driving about an hour, though, so I'd rather not go to Stogies first if we're going to end up going to St. Croix anyway.


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I am all for St. Croix Cigar...primarily because its cheaper and you can drink there....I am all for St. Croix!


----------



## Beagle Boy

I'm going to be coming from Dtwn Mpls, so Stogies is on my path, but I am open to either


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Savvy said:


> I'm not against the idea of starting it at Stogie's as planned, and then if it gets crowded there because of movie night or whatever, then driving across the river? I need some feedback guys, so I know what'll work out best for everybody.
> 
> I really don't want to make any changes last minute or anything...


still.. you should really contact stogies before hand.. that place simple DOESNT like herfs... maybe a few guys.. but a planned group, thats not there crowd, and now how they run things, if your stuck with it, just contact them.. tell them.. Hey were having a Herf... we would love to come to your shop... do you have a problem with- X amount of people
( Never go into a shop with a herf pre planned, not good for respecting the wishes of the owners- :2 )
on the other hand s.t croix understands the idea behind a herf, and large events have been planned there in the past, without fail


----------



## Savvy

Ok, I've PM'ed everybody on the list to see if switching to St. Croix Cigar would work out for everybody. I'm thinking that we're just going to herf there--not migrate between B&Ms haha.


Sorry about the whole bouncing back and forth, I really just wanted to stick with the original plan, but with the movie night, it seems like that just might not work out. Hopefully I'll hear back from everybody in the next couple of days, and we can figure out who can all make it.

Looking forward to herfing with you guys, hopefully having it at St. Croix won't be a problem for anybody.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Savvy said:


> Ok, I've PM'ed everybody on the list to see if switching to St. Croix Cigar would work out for everybody. I'm thinking that we're just going to herf there--not migrate between B&Ms haha.
> 
> Sorry about the whole bouncing back and forth, I really just wanted to stick with the original plan, but with the movie night, it seems like that just might not work out. Hopefully I'll hear back from everybody in the next couple of days, and we can figure out who can all make it.
> 
> Looking forward to herfing with you guys, hopefully having it at St. Croix won't be a problem for anybody.


how could it be 
Great shop, great people, Awesome smokes... and .. well.. :al!
have a blast guys-


----------



## Beagle Boy

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> still.. you should really contact stogies before hand.. that place simple DOESNT like herfs... maybe a few guys.. but a planned group, thats not there crowd, and now how they run things, if your stuck with it, just contact them.. tell them.. Hey were having a Herf... we would love to come to your shop... do you have a problem with- X amount of people


Really it's just Howard and Eileen that aren't that up on herfs - and that is more related to people bringing their own to herfs more than buying from the B&M. (and to an extent, I understand that)
Most of the guys (and lady) working the weekends are much more understanding - OK, the Mouth might be the one exception


----------



## replicant_argent

Beagle Boy said:


> OK, the Mouth might be the one exception


Ah crap.... forgot about that factor, does he still work there regularly?

Talk about a Herf-kill. I suppose anything we brought with us would be substandard.
On the other hand, I think I may need a refresher course on stale jokes and rudeness.


----------



## Lorglath

replicant_argent said:


> Ah crap.... forgot about that factor, does he still work there regularly?
> 
> Talk about a Herf-kill. I suppose anything we brought with us would be substandard.
> On the other hand, I think I may need a refresher course on stale jokes and rudeness.


It really doesn't matter if the M is working there that night or not since we will be doing it in Hudson! Plus, since the MN ban, it would be nice to go somewhere that I can enjoy a drink with a cigar!


----------



## Savvy

All right here's what I have so far with everybody's thoughts about having it on the 23rd at St. Croix Cigar in Hudson at ~4:00:

1. Savvy (Jordan) -- IN
2. Cricky101 (Chris) -- IN
3. replicant_argent (Pete)
4. Lorglath (Matt) -- IN
5. Bobb (Bobb) -- IN (maybe working the shop :tu)
6. Beagle Boy (Mike) -- IN (might be a little late coming from the cities)
7. Andyman (Andy) -- IN
8. CftD (clint) -- IN
9. Wookieefoot (Art)
10. ScottishSmoker (Andrew) -- IN

11. pds (Paul) -- OK with Hudson, needs to make sure the date works still


Pete and Art, just need confirmation that herfing at St. Croix will work for you guys. Hope this works out for everybody, it's looking like we'll have a decent sized group. It'd be great if everybody could make it.


----------



## replicant_argent

an extra 15 minutes travel time won't kill me. I'm a flexible individual. Besides, I haven't been to St. Croix Cigar before, even though I have threatened Bobb several times.


----------



## Beagle Boy

replicant_argent said:


> Ah crap.... forgot about that factor, does he still work there regularly?
> 
> Talk about a Herf-kill. I suppose anything we brought with us would be substandard.
> On the other hand, I think I may need a refresher course on stale jokes and rudeness.


Regular and The Mouth - two concepts that seldom go togther :ss

If M isn't working, you will get the latest batch of jokes from the Blue Collar boys (I think he Tivos comedy central) from his spot on the couch
:chk :chk :chk


----------



## Savvy

One more and we'll all be accounted for :tu

All right here's what I have so far with everybody's thoughts about having it on the 23rd at St. Croix Cigar in Hudson at ~4:00:

1. Savvy (Jordan) -- IN
2. Cricky101 (Chris) -- IN
3. replicant_argent (Pete) -- IN
4. Lorglath (Matt) -- IN
5. Bobb (Bobb) -- IN (maybe working the shop :tu)
6. Beagle Boy (Mike) -- IN (might be a little late coming from the cities)
7. Andyman (Andy) -- IN
8. CftD (clint) -- IN
9. Wookieefoot (Art)
10. ScottishSmoker (Andrew) -- IN

11. pds (Paul) -- OK with Hudson, needs to make sure the date works still


----------



## Lorglath

I am getting excited for this! Also PDS might attend? That would be l337


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Yah Yah :tu
your words are true


----------



## Lorglath

New topic for the herf... I will be coming from Bloomington, or south metro, anyone wanna join up somewhere local and car-pool out there? I am willing to drive out there, but going to be a stickler for no-smoking in the car please... but it saves you money on gas / mileage... Let me know if you want a ride!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Lorglath said:


> New topic for the herf... I will be coming from Bloomington, or south metro, anyone wanna join up somewhere local and car-pool out there? I am willing to drive out there, but going to be a stickler for no-smoking in the car please... but it saves you money on gas / mileage... Let me know if you want a ride!


detour to vegas 
You guys better enjoy the herf!
sounds like its going to be great, be sure to have Bobb take some pic's for the rest of us No-showers


----------



## yamaha6000

I might be able to make it. I'll probably be celebrating my birthday, so I might bring in a couple of buddies as well.


----------



## Bobb

It is BYOB here at the St Croix Cigar Co, but I'll make sure we have plenty of soda for everyone to drink. Any preferences? Also If I am working (which I am almost positive I am) I can throw a little Club Stogie 10% HERF discount here at the shop :tu

I can't wait to smoke with all y'all


----------



## Bobb

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> detour to vegas
> You guys better enjoy the herf!
> sounds like its going to be great, be sure to have Bobb take some pic's for the rest of us No-showers


I'll bring a camera!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Bobb said:


> I'll bring a camera!


Hell yah bobb- You better enjoy the herf... Make sure you give everyone a free Savoy 
:dr
( and if some drunk pics of cigar boy sneak on CS, i wont complain :tu )


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Bobb...Stock plenty of Bender....HAHAHA...No man...Dr. Pepper...that is all one really needs....


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

ScottishSmoker said:


> Bobb...Stock plenty of Bender....HAHAHA...No man...Dr. Pepper...that is all one really needs....


NO ale?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> NO ale?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Sam, Bender, and all things made by that Brewery are ales....


----------



## replicant_argent

are we being_* Furious?*_


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

replicant_argent said:


> are we being_* Furious?*_


AHHHHHHH!!!
you bet your arse we are... 
Well Andrew you just said Dr. Pepper will do it for ya.. i was a little disappointed hearing that from you.. i mean Hell, D.P is the GREATEST beverage ever Made... but some nice ale, i THINK would out do it :ss


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> AHHHHHHH!!!
> you bet your arse we are...
> Well Andrew you just said Dr. Pepper will do it for ya.. i was a little disappointed hearing that from you.. i mean Hell, D.P is the GREATEST beverage ever Made... but some nice ale, i THINK would out do it :ss


Sam, you did not catch Pete's Furious comment...and I am not being very *Cynicale* about this either. I have told you many times that one of the very few canned beers I drink is from a brewery called Surly...they make 3 ales for their standard line...1) Bender (a nut brown/porter ale), 2) Furious (a hopped to the top IPA), and 3) Cynicale (a Belgian farmhouse/IPA) that is best on hot summer days...hence the "FURIOUS" comment made by Pete...and yes Pete, there will be Bender on Saturday...


----------



## cricky101

ScottishSmoker said:


> Sam, you did not catch Pete's Furious comment...and I am not being very *Cynicale* about this either. I have told you many times that one of the very few canned beers I drink is from a brewery called Surly...they make 3 ales for their standard line...1) Bender (a nut brown/porter ale), 2) Furious (a hopped to the top IPA), and 3) Cynicale (a Belgian farmhouse/IPA) that is best on hot summer days...hence the "FURIOUS" comment made by Pete...and yes Pete, there will be Bender on Saturday...


Love the Surly, particularly the Bender :tu


----------



## replicant_argent

Furious, a hell of a beer to give a beer lover when you want to absolutely want to blow their minds with a hop-heads nirvana. Then watch them try to figure out what that fascinating finish flavor is. Then watch the vein int their forehead blow when you whisper "grapefruit, freaking bizarre, ain't it" to them.
then they realize it's fantastic, and a completely surprising and perfect finish.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

ScottishSmoker said:


> Sam, you did not catch Pete's Furious comment...and I am not being very *Cynicale* about this either. I have told you many times that one of the very few canned beers I drink is from a brewery called Surly...they make 3 ales for their standard line...1) Bender (a nut brown/porter ale), 2) Furious (a hopped to the top IPA), and 3) Cynicale (a Belgian farmhouse/IPA) that is best on hot summer days...hence the "FURIOUS" comment made by Pete...and yes Pete, there will be Bender on Saturday...


smart ass "Johnstipidia" boy


----------



## Beagle Boy

replicant_argent said:


> Furious, a hell of a beer to give a beer lover when you want to absolutely want to blow their minds with a hop-heads nirvana. Then watch them try to figure out what that fascinating finish flavor is. Then watch the vein int their forehead blow when you whisper "grapefruit, freaking bizarre, ain't it" to them.
> then they realize it's fantastic, and a completely surprising and perfect finish.


Beer, beer, beer? :hn

So you are telling me that I am going to have to bring my own scotch :chk :chk :chk


----------



## Bobb

Beagle Boy said:


> Beer, beer, beer? :hn
> 
> So you are telling me that I am going to have to bring my own scotch :chk :chk :chk


I have some cognac if you like that :dr


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Bobb said:


> I have some cognac if you like that :dr


pft... no zaya?

( Count Jazzqueen in the herf, he'll be there_


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

mmmMMMmm savoy's.. 9volt battery goodness:tu


----------



## Jaseguin

Count me in ill be bringing the Coors LIGHT for everybody HAHAHA ME------>:gn:chk<----SAM


----------



## Jaseguin

So what time should i be there and what kind of beer or whatever do you want andrew


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Jared...you do not have to gring beer, unless you have one that you really like and would be willing to share with the rest of us...anyhow 4:00 PM...I think that is the time that everything begins...


----------



## Savvy

Updated List:

1. Savvy (Jordan) -- IN
2. Cricky101 (Chris) -- IN
3. replicant_argent (Pete) -- IN
4. Lorglath (Matt) -- IN
5. Bobb (Bobb) -- IN (maybe working the shop :tu)
6. Beagle Boy (Mike) -- IN (might be a little late coming from the cities)
7. Andyman (Andy) -- IN
8. CftD (clint) -- IN
9. Wookieefoot (Art)
10. ScottishSmoker (Andrew) -- IN

11. pds (Paul) -- OK with Hudson, needs to make sure the date works still

12. yamaha6000 -- Possible

13. Jaseguin -- IN


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Damn... Oh great andrew...Now Jareds probably going to be bringing some Malt Liquor 
:gn :mn:BS
hahaha on your FACE jared-:tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Sam, if Jared wants to drink Malt Liquor, thats his decison, and I will not comment on his decision to do so. Had you brought malt liquor, that would be a WHOLE new story...


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

ScottishSmoker said:


> Sam, if Jared wants to drink Malt Liquor, thats his decison, and I will not comment on his decision to do so. Had you brought malt liquor, that would be a WHOLE new story...


wow your such a sweet heart..if only coy new your Soft, Caring, Loving side... he'd be all over ya:mn


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Sam, we both know that Coy only has a "love" for you....I know I am safe...


----------



## livwire68

Hey, hey how did i become involved in this! I know Sam cant keep his mind off me. Sounds like a great time, wish I could make it. Psssst smoke a couple for me my fine Brothers.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

livwire68 said:


> Hey, hey how did i become involved in this! I know Sam cant keep his mind off me. Sounds like a great time, wish I could make it. Psssst smoke a couple for me my fine Brothers.


Believe me coy, they will be smoking PLENTY of our favorites 
Stuff we've probably never seen i mean, come on, its andrew.. He gots connections :tu
Dont worry though, we got out OWN herf at Hemingways ( Justin and JC are having the next lasvegashtv.com at the shop so we can SMOKE it UP!!!)


----------



## Andyman

long story short.. Gotta bail..:hn[
QUOTE=Savvy;1462084]Updated List:

1. Savvy (Jordan) -- IN
2. Cricky101 (Chris) -- IN
3. replicant_argent (Pete) -- IN
4. Lorglath (Matt) -- IN
5. Bobb (Bobb) -- IN (maybe working the shop :tu)
6. Beagle Boy (Mike) -- IN (might be a little late coming from the cities)
7. Andyman (Andy) -- OUT
8. CftD (clint) -- OUT
9. Wookieefoot (Art)
10. ScottishSmoker (Andrew) -- IN

11. pds (Paul) -- OK with Hudson, needs to make sure the date works still

12. yamaha6000 -- Possible

13. Jaseguin -- IN[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bobb

Andyman said:


> long story short.. Gotta bail..:hn
> Updated List:
> 
> 1. Savvy (Jordan) -- IN
> 2. Cricky101 (Chris) -- IN
> 3. replicant_argent (Pete) -- IN
> 4. Lorglath (Matt) -- IN
> 5. Bobb (Bobb) -- IN (maybe working the shop :tu)
> 6. Beagle Boy (Mike) -- IN (might be a little late coming from the cities)
> 7. Andyman (Andy) -- OUT
> 8. CftD (clint) -- OUT
> 9. Wookieefoot (Art)
> 10. ScottishSmoker (Andrew) -- IN
> 
> 11. pds (Paul) -- OK with Hudson, needs to make sure the date works still
> 
> 12. yamaha6000 -- Possible
> 
> 13. Jaseguin -- IN


That's too bad. Hopefully we'll see you at the next one!!


----------



## CigarNation

I may grace everyone with my presence. Maybe.


----------



## ScottishSmoker

You best Josh....oh you best...


----------



## CigarNation

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> No-showers


Please shower. You'll stink then.


----------



## CigarNation

I was granted clearance from the tower. I'll be there, ETA 1600 hours, landing on runway 2 North, Hangar 525.


----------



## ScottishSmoker

CigarNation said:


> I was granted clearance from the tower. I'll be there, ETA 1600 hours, landing on runway 2 North, Hangar 525.


Really Josh, was all that necessary...can't you speak English and just say "I will be there at 4:00 PM and I am bringing enough beer for everyone?"


----------



## CigarNation

ScottishSmoker said:


> Really Josh, was all that necessary...can't you speak English and just say "I will be there at 4:00 PM and I am bringing enough beer for everyone?"


Where did you read that I was bringing beer?


----------



## ScottishSmoker

The hangar comment you made...isn't that your way of saying I am bringing beer for everyone...


----------



## Andyman

Looks like plans have changed again.. Now if I can cacel the last half of plan B I can attend plan A -


----------



## Bobb

Andyman said:


> Looks like plans have changed again.. Now if I can cacel the last half of plan B I can attend plan A -


Nice! Hope to see you there...but if not...definitely next time!


----------



## Pablo

Andyman said:


> long story short.. Gotta bail..:hn


Pussy. :ss

95% chance I will be there. Just need to go over with the boss again tonight. Must make sure "she that must be obeyed" is OK with things.

Paul


----------



## Lorglath

pds said:


> Pussy. :ss
> 
> 95% chance I will be there. Just need to go over with the boss again tonight. Must make sure "she that must be obeyed" is OK with things.
> 
> Paul


You better come now! you got me all excited! :mn


----------



## Lorglath

To reiterate! Starting at 4:00 P.M.!



Bobb said:


> www.stcroixcigars.com if anybody needs directions or anything.


Also, if you need a ride from the twin cities, I will be heading there and can give a lift... but you need to PM me with your number tonight!



Andyman said:


> long story short.. Gotta bail..:hn[
> QUOTE=Savvy;1462084]Updated List:
> 
> 1. Savvy (Jordan) -- IN
> 2. Cricky101 (Chris) -- IN
> 3. replicant_argent (Pete) -- IN
> 4. Lorglath (Matt) -- IN
> 5. Bobb (Bobb) -- IN (maybe working the shop :tu)
> 6. Beagle Boy (Mike) -- IN (might be a little late coming from the cities)
> 7. Andyman (Andy) -- OUT
> 8. CftD (clint) -- OUT
> 9. Wookieefoot (Art)
> 10. ScottishSmoker (Andrew) -- IN
> 
> 11. pds (Paul) -- IN triple checking with the boss!
> 
> 12. yamaha6000 -- Possible
> 
> 13. Jaseguin -- IN


----------



## ScottishSmoker

CigarNation may need a ride, for some reason he thinks we are located at some kind of airport...or some kind of runway is available for him to land on...


----------



## Beagle Boy

ScottishSmoker said:


> CigarNation may need a ride, for some reason he thinks we are located at some kind of airport...or some kind of runway is available for him to land on...


he may need a ride, but you know he will need "fu-ego" :ss


----------



## Bobb

I can't wait until tomorrow. This should be a hard rockin' time!!!


----------



## CigarNation

Hey, just because I borrow everyone elses fuego, doesn't mean I'm a bad person. Just fricken lazy and forgetful. That's all. I'll tell Bobb to fill your lighter and put it on my tab. Cripes. NO CIGAR FOR YOU BEAGLE BOY.

PS - If someone wanted to drive me, that would be the shiznit, but I think the wife thinks I'm stopping at Sams Club in Woodbury on my way home. Maybe I should tell her I don't plan on being home by 8. Oops.


----------



## Pablo

I plan on being there. Won't be there exactly at 4, but not to late.


----------



## smahley

Have fun tonight, almost makes me sad to be stuck in the ass end of New Mexico. Smoke up, Drink up, & abuse Andrew!

P.S. - Don't forget to empty the trash!


----------



## Bobb

smahley said:


> Have fun tonight, almost makes me sad to be stuck in the ass end of New Mexico. Smoke up, Drink up, & abuse Andrew!
> 
> P.S. - Don't forget to empty the trash!


Stephen...you will be missed...but I'm sure we'll have plenty of fun without you :tg

Have a safe trip back home!!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Bobb said:


> Stephen...you will be missed...but I'm sure we'll have plenty of fun without you :tg
> 
> Have a safe trip back home!!


Enjoy boys!


----------



## Bobb

Were about 3 and a half hours into the herf and things are going very well!! Tons of great company and some interesting cigars...pics will follow!!


----------



## yamaha6000

I couldn't make it, a little too hungover from last night yet too smoke a cigar. Hope ya'll are having fun!


----------



## Bobb

I'm not gunna lie...I'm a little drunk


----------



## Lorglath

Ha, way to be Bobb!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Bobb said:


> I'm not gunna lie...I'm a little drunk


haha Oh bobb- your the best 
i heard you guys had a great time! so pissed i couldnt make it- and have to personally apologize for jasquins.. UN-appearance to the pre-scheduled event i had nothing to do with it, but still feel that if someone says there coming, and doesnt for no reason.. well thats just bull shit-
Hopefully everyone enjoyed that Franki-stien cigar :tu


----------



## Lorglath

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> haha Oh bobb- your the best
> i heard you guys had a great time! so pissed i couldnt make it- and have to personally apologize for jasquins.. UN-appearance to the pre-scheduled event i had nothing to do with it, but still feel that if someone says there coming, and doesnt for no reason.. well thats just bull shit-
> Hopefully everyone enjoyed that Franki-stien cigar :tu


I loved it!, great construction, easy draw.. a bit light on the smoke, but you could really detect the Kentucky blue grass flavors mixed with the Madagascar jumping legumes... oh and the faint hint of coco and horse shit were un-mistakable! Overall I give the cremosa an A+


----------



## Savvy

Lorglath said:


> oh and the faint hint of coco and horse shit were un-mistakable!


I think I missed out on that hint of cocoa in the Cremosa...maybe it needed another year on it...


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Jordan...we ALL missed out on the cocoa hints in the Cremosa...do not feel left out! Oh god that thing was awful...Thanks for the herf suggestion Savvy...


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

ScottishSmoker said:


> Jordan...we ALL missed out on the cocoa hints in the Cremosa...do not feel left out! Oh god that thing was awful...Thanks for the herf suggestion Savvy...


yes indeed- sounds like you guys had a blast-


----------



## Savvy

ScottishSmoker said:


> Jordan...we ALL missed out on the cocoa hints in the Cremosa...do not feel left out! Oh god that thing was awful...Thanks for the herf suggestion Savvy...


Glad I wasn't the only one then.

I'm glad the herf went well, it was great to meet new guys that I haven't had a chance to meet in person, as well as getting to see guys I haven't seen for a few months. Hope you guys all had a great time, and maybe we can turn this into a monthly get together :tu

Glad you could make the trip up from Vegas too Andrew, hopefully I'll be able to make it over that way this summer for a few days


----------



## CigarNation

I'm still trying not to vomit from the wretched piece of shit. F**K ME!!!

u


----------



## Beagle Boy

Well, even though you mooks made me try that POS stick, and drank my Scotch, I still made it to the airport - man does 87 degrees feel better than the 30! :chk

It was real nice to get a chance to meet up with people - we do need to do it more often


----------



## CigarNation

BTW, Beagle Boy, thanks for the glass. It was appreciated (much more than that Cremosa that ruined my palate).


----------



## Lorglath

I don't know for sure, I think the scotch was well balanced by the find stick in question!


----------



## King James

lets see some pics!


----------



## Savvy

Waiting on Bobb for those, he said he'd probably be able to get them up by today :tu


----------



## Bobb

Pictures will be up in an hour or so. Not sure if I'll post them here or in a new thread. There are several!!!


----------



## Bobb

Pictures are up Here


----------



## Savvy

So guys, should we try to have a March herf? Or should we do something every other month and try to set something up in April? I'll wait to hear your thoughts on it, and we'll work from there. You guys should subscribe to the thread so if plans come up you will know about them. It'll make things easier. Ok waiting for your feedback. Hope to be herfing with you guys again in the near future :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Savvy said:


> So guys, should we try to have a March herf? Or should we do something every other month and try to set something up in April? I'll wait to hear your thoughts on it, and we'll work from there. You guys should subscribe to the thread so if plans come up you will know about them. It'll make things easier. Ok waiting for your feedback. Hope to be herfing with you guys again in the near future :tu


!! WOOT WOOT, ill be up there the end of this month to the first week in april.. Keep me updated


----------



## Savvy

Just sending this back to the top to see if there's any interest in herfing again this month.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Savvy said:


> Just sending this back to the top to see if there's any interest in herfing again this month.


uh... ME!!!!!


----------



## Beagle Boy

I should be able to make it again. What date are we looking at, 3/29? (same bat time, same bat location?)


----------



## Savvy

29th sounds good to me. St. Croix works for me too. I'll just restart...

The LIST: 3/29/08 @ St. Croix Cigar ~ 4:00

1. Savvy (Jordan)


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Don't count me in for sure yet...but that does sound like a good idea...


----------



## Beagle Boy

Savvy said:


> 29th sounds good to me. St. Croix works for me too. I'll just restart...
> 
> The LIST: 3/29/08 @ St. Croix Cigar ~ 4:00
> 
> 1. Savvy (Jordan)
> 2. Beagle Boy (Mike)


:mn


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Beagle Boy said:


> :mn


ill be in mn, cant make the 29th ( a weddin im going to...main reason ill be there to begin with)


----------



## Savvy

Maybe Friday or Sunday? I don't know, I'm pretty open to changing it if it works out better for everyone? Any thoughts to switching it forward or back a day? Mike?


----------



## Beagle Boy

Friday might be rough for people working in the cities to get over to St. Croix (eve rush hour), and Sunday limited a bit by the shop hours, (think they close at 6pm?).

Let's go with what works best for the most people


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Beagle Boy said:


> Friday might be rough for people working in the cities to get over to St. Croix (eve rush hour), and Sunday limited a bit by the shop hours, (think they close at 6pm?).
> 
> Let's go with what works best for the most people


here here 
do as ya guys please, ill be sure to stop by and see my buddy Bobb when im open :tu
enjoy the herf boys:bl


----------



## Savvy

Beagle Boy said:


> Sunday limited a bit by the shop hours, (think they close at 6pm?).
> 
> Let's go with what works best for the most people


If Bobb, Stephen, or Josh are working I think they'd stick around for a herf. I'll see who's working that night and get some further insight to it.

I'm thinking Sunday would be easier for everyone to make rather than Friday. I'll wait for a little more feedback from some of the guys


----------



## Savvy

Ok talked to Bobb today at the shop. We're a go for the 30th. So who's in? Really looking forward to another good herf.

March Twin Cities/Western WI herf-- 3/30/08 @ St. Croix Cigar 4:00

1. Savvy (Jordan)


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Savvy said:


> Ok talked to Bobb today at the shop. We're a go for the 30th. So who's in? Really looking forward to another good herf.
> 
> March Twin Cities/Western WI herf-- 3/30/08 @ St. Croix Cigar 4:00
> 
> 1. Savvy (Jordan)


shit... sunday?!
count me in!!!:tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> shit... sunday?!
> count me in!!!:tu


i mean... no?
dont tell me this is a dead idea, if so Bah, ill still rock out with Bobb, that IS if your still up for a guitar battle :ss
You bring the Git-box's ill bring some smokes


----------



## Jaseguin

im in this time. for sure. last time i had a hang over from a buddys party and kinda ****ed myself over. im really sorry guys for saying i was going and not coming. hope to make it up to you on the 30th.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Jaseguin said:


> im in this time. for sure. last time i had a hang over from a buddys party and kinda ****ed myself over. im really sorry guys for saying i was going and not coming. hope to make it up to you on the 30th.


 just remember the words of the Late Kernal Sanders....

I'm far to drunk.. to taste this chicken :chk


----------



## Beagle Boy

not sure if I will be able to make it - I'll know more after this weekend


----------



## Lorglath

I would love to, however, I will be celebrating my fathers Birthday that day and will not be able to attend, Next time hopefully!


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I am afraid I will not be able to make it...


----------



## ScottS

I'd love to be there, but have to travel for business.

Count me in for future events!!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

ScottS said:


> I'd love to be there, but have to travel for business.
> 
> Count me in for future events!!


hell savvy, if ya need, plan it on that saturday, there was MUCH more interest floating around on that date, dont worry about me gentleman, ill be there sunday no matter what :tu you guys enjoy your herf


----------



## booboo

just had my wisdom teeth out Friday and still don't feel the best. I will be out for this one. Sorry boys


----------



## Andyman

Hey Jerm, you probibly want to avoid dry socket..


----------



## Lorglath

gosh savvy.... why do your events always suck! 


Haha.. keep up the good work, our last one was a great success.


----------



## replicant_argent

I have to make a delivery.... 

So I will be there, if not for long, at least for a bit.


----------



## Savvy

So what's the Saturday or Sunday call here? Anybody care one way or the other? I can make it either day, just want to know what day would work out best for everyone else. Let me know guys, and I'll make a final call.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

replicant_argent said:


> I have to make a delivery....
> 
> So I will be there, if not for long, at least for a bit.


haha Hell yah buddy 
and savvy, up to you, it seemed like saturday you atleast had INTEREST, now sunday doesnt have jack shit for interest, ill be there no matter what sunday so if you wanna shoot for a sat, do what ya gotta


----------



## Beagle Boy

Savvy said:


> So what's the Saturday or Sunday call here? Anybody care one way or the other? I can make it either day, just want to know what day would work out best for everyone else. Let me know guys, and I'll make a final call.


Looks like I sould be able to make it either day


----------



## Savvy

If there's not a lot of feedback as to which day works out better in the next day or so, I'm just going to stick with Sunday. 


So, as of now, its still planned for Sunday


----------



## Savvy

Looks like we're going to stick with Sunday @ 4:00.

www.stcroixcigar.com if you guys need directions or anything.

See you guys tomorrow :ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Savvy said:


> Looks like we're going to stick with Sunday @ 4:00.
> 
> www.stcroixcigar.com if you guys need directions or anything.
> 
> See you guys tomorrow :ss


WOOT... 2 PEOPLE!!! haha, ill be fine :tu


----------



## replicant_argent

so.... what would you guys think of a small snuff bar setup?


----------



## Savvy

replicant_argent said:


> so.... what would you guys think of a small snuff bar setup?


I think I'd give it a shot this time. Bring that Latakia snuff again, I'm curious to try that one out.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

replicant_argent said:


> so.... what would you guys think of a small snuff bar setup?


oh MAN!
do you really need to ask pete? lol
I am 100% for this, in spite of my las vegas crew, i will enjoy some woodsy, campfire'y GOODNESS, in drip formate, and love every second.... WOOOOT!
And i talked to Bobb a bit ago.... and forewarning... things COULD get a little _furious _:chk:chk


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I wish I could honestly be there for a small snuff bar...


----------



## Beagle Boy

large snuff tends tends to clog the sinuses - :2







:chk





Got here early, to claim a chair


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I once again wish I were there...however, the weather here is a LOT nicer! And be sure to tell Bob Miller that Jesus will not be mad at him if he goes to burger night when I am back in town again...its his job to forgive you of such "things"


----------



## Jaseguin

Tonight was awesome and should totally do it again. Hanging out with the guys and giving girls the Andrews turn pick "hot wheel and PVC pipe." Hell of a good time. Sam hopes you enjoyed the Sumatra's.


Next time party at Pete's hous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love you your awesome:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl:r:tu:tu:tuSAM----------->:mn


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Jared, if you are speaking of what I think you are...it's not Hot Wheels...they are much to big for the PVC pipe, plus not as easy to remove...you've seen Jackass...and besides, I thought this herf was in Hudson, not Singapore...


----------



## Savvy

Had a blast again. Really fun time getting to meet the new guys, and always fun to catch up with the guys I already know. I kind of half-assed it this month, so the turnout was a bit smaller than the first one, but it was still a good time.

The snuff bar was enjoyable, and it should be a staple at the herfs in the following months. I don't know for sure if I'm going to set one up in April, but keep your eyes on this thread if I decide to. If we take April off though, keep your heads up for the herf at Pete's house in May. Already seems like it'll be an awesome herf.

Looking forward to herfing with you guys again soon.


----------



## Beagle Boy

Didn't hear - what was the decision on the mystery smoke?


it was nice to see/meet some of you mooks


----------



## Jaseguin

Did anybody figure out what the mystery smoke was?:ss:ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

posting pics shortly


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Mystery cigar!!!








our man Bobb, pretty indeph looking into this beast  ( what were the dimensions ?)
















the boy's enjoying this beast


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

me and my buddy Jaseguin








Gqually 

















once again awesome time!!! looking forward to the next :tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I wish I was there...I plan on making it up there yet this month...and again in May...and of course for perhaps another French Toast herf..


----------



## Lorglath

Hey all, just checking in, My April is hella full, but I would definitely try and squeeze something in if at all possible. I also wanted to mention, my Frat from college will be having a free outdoor concert on the 25th of this month on the U of M campus. If anyone is interested in coming to this, I will be spending the time chain smoking cigars and drinking... I would love someone to join me. All of the bands are local to the twin cities and the feature is The Blend. If anyone wants to come PM me, and I will send the details.


----------



## Lorglath

How does Saturday May 10th look for everyone? start at 4PM? same 'ol smokin shack in WI? Or were we going to do the next one at someones abode?


----------



## replicant_argent

working on a couple things, versus a couple diff scheds, but still would like to host one in the next few weeks. Hang loose. :ss


----------



## Beagle Boy

replicant_argent said:


> Hang loose. :ss


What did you sell your Hanes stock?

(think about it.....ok, I might be a little sleepy :cp)


----------



## Bobb

Shoot!!! I was going to post the review on the mystery cigar...but it looks like it was thrown out here at the shop =(

Here is what I can remember:

*Appearance*: Maduro, roughly 6x50, very few, if any, veins.
*Draw/burn*: Very good and consistent.
*Taste*: good (sorry...I wish I had my notes)
*Guess the name*: Not the smoke Savvy thought it was 

If I remember correctly, there was little to no spice, so we were thinking Dom Rep for country of origin. Sorry guys, that's all I got.


----------



## replicant_argent

Bobb said:


> Shoot!!! I was going to post the review on the mystery cigar...but it looks like it was thrown out here at the shop =(
> 
> Here is what I can remember:
> 
> *Appearance*: Maduro, roughly 6x50, very few, if any, veins.
> *Draw/burn*: Very good and consistent.
> *Taste*: good (sorry...I wish I had my notes)
> *Guess the name*: Not the smoke Savvy thought it was
> 
> If I remember correctly, there was little to no spice, so we were thinking Dom Rep for country of origin. Sorry guys, that's all I got.


Some club secretary you are.

You're fired.


----------



## Savvy

Waiting to see what Pete can set up, but we are definitely going to have to herf again in May. C'mon Pete, take forever...


----------



## Lorglath

replicant_argent said:


> Some club secretary you are.
> 
> You're fired.


Wait... he had a position? WRITE SHIT DOWN BITCH! I DON'T PAY YOU TO DO NOTHING!


----------



## replicant_argent

okay...



May 3, my place.


----------



## King James

replicant_argent said:


> okay...
> 
> May 3, my place.


Nice! wish I could come fellas but that is the weekend before finals for me


----------



## replicant_argent

King James said:


> Nice! wish I could come fellas but that is the weekend before finals for me


I could make you do a "time out" for studying, np. Sam could drive.. .you could get some good study time while driving. Or you could make tony drive.... Sam could go on a date with her other boyfriend.


----------



## Savvy

I'll be in Milwaukee for a wedding May 3rd. It will also be my birthday haha.


----------



## Beagle Boy

Savvy said:


> I'll be in Milwaukee for a wedding May 3rd. It will also be my birthday haha.


So one sad and one joyous occasion ......... 

Have to think about bringing a big cigar (to keep warm - where the F is spring!)


----------



## replicant_argent

Beagle Boy said:


> So one sad and one joyous occasion .........
> 
> Have to think about bringing a big cigar (to keep warm - where the F is spring!)


This isn't cold.... There isn't ice on the water, must be summer! We can light a campfire of cremosas for extra heat.... Check with Bobb on that, willya?

I think that in a week or so, we can have high hopes for a lovely day.
If not? Hell, I have a garage, and there is usually enough hot air spewing from uh... certain people, heat shouldn't be a problem...:ss


----------



## Beagle Boy

replicant_argent said:


> This isn't cold.... There isn't ice on the water, must be summer! We can light a campfire of cremosas for extra heat.... Check with Bobb on that, willya?
> 
> I think that in a week or so, we can have high hopes for a lovely day.
> If not? Hell, I have a garage, and there is usually enough hot air spewing from uh... certain people, heat shouldn't be a problem...:ss


If I can get over to the cheese shop today, sure, I'll see if they have anything that is not fit to smoke for you

Right now, the long range forecast is high 56 and 60% chance of rain - not exactly Hawaiian shirt and sorts weather :chk


----------



## Lorglath

I too have a wedding on the 3rd...


----------



## ScottishSmoker

If it is of any consolation that I know I will be out of town on May 3rd...


----------



## Bobb

May 3rd works perfectly for me...I'm skipping two weddings that day


----------



## replicant_argent

Very cool Bobb, I think unless they are actually IN the weddings, or they are of *immediate* family... they should get a bye.

the only other reason to go to a wedding is to hit on hotties, isn't it?

I am thinking of starting about 4-ish..


----------



## Bobb

replicant_argent said:


> Very cool Bobb, I think unless they are actually IN the weddings, or they are of *immediate* family... they should get a bye.
> 
> the only other reason to go to a wedding is to hit on hotties, isn't it?
> 
> I am thinking of starting about 4-ish..


Hotties and open bar :al

I should be able to get to Blaine by around 5


----------



## Beagle Boy

Bobb said:


> Hotties and open bar :al
> 
> I should be able to get to Blaine by around 5


What, Pete is having an open bar?!


----------



## Bobb

Beagle Boy said:


> What, Pete is having an open bar?!


That's what I've heard!!! Unfortunately the only hotties are going to be CS gorillas.


----------



## Beagle Boy

Bobb said:


> That's what I've heard!!! Unfortunately the only hotties are going to be CS gorillas.


then it better be a well stocked bar - don't think that beer goggles can make this crew "hotties"


----------



## replicant_argent

so, can I get a roll call here on maybes, possibles, and "who the hell would want to hang out with Pete?"s.


----------



## Andyman

I will probibly be in the area so - You will probibly see me at some point...


----------



## Beagle Boy

It might help some to know where we are going :chk (maybe that's just me)

I plan on attending


----------



## replicant_argent

Beagle Boy said:


> It might help some to know where we are going :chk (maybe that's just me)
> 
> I plan on attending


looks to the left.... sees the location clearly listed under my name...... . If they need to look, they ain't from round these parts, Mikey....

I am about 1 mile north of the National Sports Center, just across from the TPC, if that matters to anyone. 10 minutes or so from the 35W and 694 intersection.


----------



## Beagle Boy

replicant_argent said:


> looks to the left.... sees the location clearly listed under my name...... . If they need to look, they ain't from round these parts, Mikey....
> 
> I am about 1 mile north of the National Sports Center, just across from the TPC, if that matters to anyone. 10 minutes or so from the 35W and 694 intersection.


Oh gooddy, that narrows it down to 2 or 3 square miles

smart azz

:tpd:


----------



## Bobb

I'm in!


----------



## booboo

Might be in.


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I would be in...but I am not in town until the following Tuesday, which leads me to my next question...who wants to go to Dick's Bar for cheap burgers on Tuesday Night? May 6th...


----------



## Savvy

ScottishSmoker said:


> I would be in...but I am not in town until the following Tuesday, which leads me to my next question...who wants to go to Dick's Bar for cheap burgers on Tuesday Night? May 6th...


How long are you in town for? I don't know that I'll be able to make burger night, but meeting up at SCC would be nice.


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Savvy said:


> How long are you in town for? I don't know that I'll be able to make burger night, but meeting up at SCC would be nice.


I am in town from May 6th-May 12th... So far the only thing I have planned is burger night on Tuesday and lunch with my Grandma one day at that time...lets get together at SCC sometime though...


----------



## Beagle Boy

ScottishSmoker said:


> I would be in...but I am not in town until the following Tuesday, which leads me to my next question...who wants to go to Dick's Bar for cheap burgers on Tuesday Night? May 6th...


Don't think I can make it - it's our month end next week, usually means a long week


----------



## Bobb

ScottishSmoker said:


> I would be in...but I am not in town until the following Tuesday, which leads me to my next question...who wants to go to Dick's Bar for cheap burgers on Tuesday Night? May 6th...


HELL NO!!! I mean...yeah...I'll be there =)


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I do no think the usage of ESP is illegal yet in Minnesota, but just know that you are probably paying taxes on ESP usage in other states, like Alabama...but give it some time...it will be illegal in Minnesota anyday now...

I still wish I could make it tomorrow...I guess I am just going to have to settle whit spending time with my special lady friend instead....


----------



## Bobb

replicant_argent said:


> If you feel the need to bring anything, let me know.


I have TWO mystery cigars!!! One I know what it is...the other I have no clue. The cigar I know might surprise a few. I am very interested in what you think of it.


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I have a mystery cigar coming for you Bobb....just you wait...I know it is one you will particularly like...


----------



## Bobb

ScottishSmoker said:


> I have a mystery cigar coming for you Bobb....just you wait...I know it is one you will particularly like...


Was that a ***** joke?


----------



## Bobb

I had a BLAST last night!! Thank you once again Pete for inviting us into your home. Also, I created a thread that might help our friend Andyman with his nose smoking. Check it out here.

I'm already looking forward to the next one. Mmmm...bikini herf :dr


----------



## King James

nice write up, bobb... where are the herf pics at?


----------



## Bobb

King James said:


> nice write up, bobb... where are the herf pics at?


I don't think we busted out the camera at this one. Pete might have a few good ones on his camera phone...We'll see if he can put them up. There WILL be pics from the next one if everything goes as planed.


----------



## Beagle Boy

Bobb said:


> I don't think we busted out the camera at this one. Pete might have a few good ones on his camera phone...We'll see if he can put them up. There WILL be pics from the next one if everything goes as planed.


I thought that Andy was going to pay us off to keep quiet about that picture?

:r

Thanks for hosting Pete!


----------



## replicant_argent

Well, after it got a bit chilly on the deck, however nice and sunny it was, we had to repair to the lounge, and fit 5 guys in there in somewhat comfortable chairs. 
Bobb between smokes.

















Mike (BeagleBoy) wondering what is happening

over here.









Detente with Andy reached... I think Izzy won.


----------



## Lorglath

Sorry I couldn't make it all! When is the next one!


----------



## Bobb

replicant_argent said:


>


This is a GREAT picture!!


----------



## Bobb

Lorglath said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it all! When is the next one!


No date set yet...but I believe we were thinking late May or mid June.


----------



## Andyman

Lorglath said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it all! When is the next one!


Sounds like talk of a "Saint's" herf next and after that a beach\bikini\bonfire\boat herf (think of it as a mini shack herf without the cornhole)...


----------



## Andyman

Bobb said:


> This is a GREAT picture!!


that is a cool picture.. Hey Pete, where did you get that "ugly green chair?"


----------



## replicant_argent

Andyman said:


> Sounds like talk of a "Saint's" herf next and after that a beach\bikini\bonfire\boat herf (think of it as a mini shack herf without the cornhole)...


I don't want to see you dudes in bikinis... I'm out... u


----------



## Andyman

replicant_argent said:


> I don't want to see you dudes in bikinis... I'm out... u


But a pink tutu is okay??? Hypocrite!! :r

I think Paul is going to talk to Huber about getting the CAO girls to come in..

:BS


----------



## Savvy

Looks like a good time guys, sorry I missed it. No more weddings until August in Vegas, so I should be good to make the next one. Whatever it sounded like you were planning seems like it'll be a great time. Looking forward to finding out more.


----------



## Bobb

Andyman said:


> that is a cool picture.. Hey Pete, where did you get that *"ugly green chair?"*


:r:r:r


----------



## King James

looks like I will be coming up on June 7th weekend w/ the queen and possibly sir tony........


----------



## Bobb

King James said:


> looks like I will be coming up on June 7th weekend w/ the queen and possibly sir tony........


NICE!! Hopefully we can work something out.


----------



## replicant_argent

I think Bobb had a second mystery smoke... now we'll never find out what it was.


----------



## Bobb

replicant_argent said:


> I think Bobb had a second mystery smoke... now we'll never find out what it was.


I still have it...and I still have no idea what it is. Next HERF we'll have to smoke it :ss


----------



## Savvy

I just made an order today, looking forward to getting it. I ordered something particularly for the next herf I can make. So whenever we're getting together again, I'll have something fun for us to try out.


----------



## renton20-cl

Hey guys, I'm still pretty new to CS, but I would love to be involved the next time there is going to be a TC herf.


----------



## ScottishSmoker

We actually had a pseudo-herf this evening...and to be honest, it was exactly what I needed to take my mind off of the reason I came to town. Savvy handed me yet another amazing stick...the one that actually made me interested in cigars in the first place...cigarnation is of course a fun person to hang out with as always...he too shared two cigars with me that are going on my "I want more of these" list...BeagleBoy is one of my favorite people in this hobby to talk to...mainly because he is one of the few people who I know that has probably smoked the largest variety of sticks I know, and knows all of them...and of course Bobb...he has been amazing at helping me keeping my mind off of my crap situation...better than anyone else so far, of my Hudson group, (Guitarman S.T, livwire68, Smokin5, Jaycarla, Dooge...and of course the LNC have helped me the most in Vegas) mainly because I have seen him almost everyday, plus he is my arch Cribbage enemy, and he has definitely helped me spend my time with a smile on his face. My favorite thing so far since I have been home (other than catching up on my Dad's favorite movies [his room conveniently has a DVD player] with my dad) was the surprise addition of a show by Bobb's band the Supertonics. Regardless of how much you have too drink, they are a ton of fun to see!

Thanks to all TCH members on CS...you have made the best for me of a situation that I am having a really tough time with...YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME!!! Plus, tomorrow, I get to see another favorite CS member of mine...Pete (aka Replicant_argent)...and that just equals a good time...again THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Sounded like you needed it brotha!
Im so glade you are enjoying your time man, The St. Croix crew is Def. Awesome as hell! and in my book's as brutal as ever :tu

Always looking forward to my next visit up there in the great north, but until then we are waiting for ya patiently in Vegas :ss
i got a special smoke for ya .. Be ready for it



ScottishSmoker said:


> We actually had a pseudo-herf this evening...and to be honest, it was exactly what I needed to take my mind off of the reason I came to town. Savvy handed me yet another amazing stick...the one that actually made me interested in cigars in the first place...cigarnation is of course a fun person to hang out with as always...he too shared two cigars with me that are going on my "I want more of these" list...BeagleBoy is one of my favorite people in this hobby to talk to...mainly because he is one of the few people who I know that has probably smoked the largest variety of sticks I know, and knows all of them...and of course Bobb...he has been amazing at helping me keeping my mind off of my crap situation...better than anyone else so far, of my Hudson group, (Guitarman S.T, livwire68, Smokin5, Jaycarla, Dooge...and of course the LNC have helped me the most in Vegas) mainly because I have seen him almost everyday, plus he is my arch Cribbage enemy, and he has definitely helped me spend my time with a smile on his face. My favorite thing so far since I have been home (other than catching up on my Dad's favorite movies [his room conveniently has a DVD player] with my dad) was the surprise addition of a show by Bobb's band the Supertonics. Regardless of how much you have too drink, they are a ton of fun to see!
> 
> Thanks to all TCH members on CS...you have made the best for me of a situation that I am having a really tough time with...YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME!!! Plus, tomorrow, I get to see another favorite CS member of mine...Pete (aka Replicant_argent)...and that just equals a good time...again THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I also have to add what Pete offered me today...other than a great escape from my visit...he called me this morning(ish) and offered up an extra ticket to the St. Paul Saints game...even if we only went for a couple of innings...of course I will go watch good Minnesota baseball...not the domed in team...and of course the smokes we enjoyed at the stadium...I am shocked that they still allow smoking at the St. Paul Saints games...I know when the Twins get there new building it will not be allowed...Thanks Pete, I really appreciate the gesture today, it really meant a lot to me...I can't wait for my next trip home!


----------



## Savvy

Saints Herf 24th/25th?

Might be fun. We could always wait until the 7th when James comes up though too. Whatever, just throwing ideas out there :tu


----------



## Beagle Boy

Savvy said:


> Saints Herf 24th/25th?
> 
> Might be fun. We could always wait until the 7th when James comes up though too. Whatever, just throwing ideas out there :tu


Do you mean Memorial Day weekend?

If so, I'm out (Vegas herfing weekend)


----------



## Savvy

Beagle Boy said:


> Do you mean Memorial Day weekend?
> 
> If so, I'm out (Vegas herfing weekend)


Yeah, but out of the two weekends, I think I'd actually prefer to try to do it in June instead. Just throwing ideas out there though. I probably won't be in town Memorial Day weekend anyway, we usually go up to the cabin then.


----------



## Bobb

renton20 said:


> Hey guys, I'm still pretty new to CS, but I would love to be involved the next time there is going to be a TC herf.


All are welcome to HERF


----------



## replicant_argent

Bobb said:


> All are welcome to HERF


You email Annie yet?


----------



## Bobb

replicant_argent said:


> You email Annie yet?


Sent her an email Saturday night...you jerk!! (sorry, it's "Be a Dick Monday")


----------



## replicant_argent

ScottishSmoker said:


> I also have to add what Pete offered me today...other than a great escape from my visit...he called me this morning(ish) and offered up an extra ticket to the St. Paul Saints game...even if we only went for a couple of innings...of course I will go watch good Minnesota baseball...not the domed in team...and of course the smokes we enjoyed at the stadium...I am shocked that they still allow smoking at the St. Paul Saints games...I know when the Twins get there new building it will not be allowed...Thanks Pete, I really appreciate the gesture today, it really meant a lot to me...I can't wait for my next trip home!


I think Cigar Boy forgot to mention he slapped the ever lovin' crap out of me as we were leaving the stadium.

Illusione~4/2g..... I've heard of illusiones, but have never even seen one, much less tried one. Tat red label torp. Nuff said, delicious. Oliva V lancero. Just tried these and like them a lot! LGC serie R... yep, dark tasty goodness. 
A fine package of smokes from a fine Gorilla.

P.S.Andrew is going through a lot right now, and it would be great to send a little Karmic energy and prayers his way.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

replicant_argent said:


> I think Cigar Boy forgot to mention he slapped the ever lovin' crap out of me as we were leaving the stadium.
> 
> Illusione~4/2g..... I've heard of illusiones, but have never even seen one, much less tried one. Tat red label torp. Nuff said, delicious. Oliva V lancero. Just tried these and like them a lot! LGC serie R... yep, dark tasty goodness.
> A fine package of smokes from a fine Gorilla.
> 
> P.S.Andrew is going through a lot right now, and it would be great to send a little Karmic energy and prayers his way.


What has vegas DONE to us!!!
We have been known to dish some damage.. but the word is still getting out.. Dont you worry .... People will find out first hand when its TOO late 

And andrew always knows the VC gots his back, its awesome to know you boy's are still having him in your thoughts!
i know its appreciated, We stand strong!

( p.s... Nice dress pete... looking good  :dr)


----------



## Bobb

Any dates in mind for the next herf?


----------



## Savvy

Possibly going to try to set one up on the 7th. Not positive yet, but its a potential next date for herfing.


----------



## King James

Savvy said:


> Possibly going to try to set one up on the 7th. Not positive yet, but its a potential next date for herfing.


the queen and I will be up visiting that weekend


----------



## Savvy

King James said:


> the queen and I will be up visiting that weekend


:tu That's the plan


----------



## Bobb

bump...

Any more thought on a HERF in a couple weeks?


----------



## replicant_argent

the 6-7th weekend, when Jim and Sam and possibly Tony come up, for sure.
Saints game herf.

Going to see what I can do at this point, stay tuned.


----------



## Bobb

replicant_argent said:


> the 6-7th weekend, when Jim and Sam and possibly Tony come up, for sure.
> Saints game herf.
> 
> Going to see what I can do at this point, stay tuned.


Sounds great. Please let me know a specific date as soon as it's set so I can make sure I find someone to cover for me here at the shop.


----------



## King James

Sounds good Pete. Thanks for setting this one up


----------



## Savvy

I'm good to go on the 6th or 7th, so I'll be watching this thread or talking to you Pete to figure out what we're going to do for sure.


----------



## Lorglath

I should be available as well, have a Mason meet and greet at noonish on the 7th but should be gone by 2-3pm


----------



## booboo

Now this sounds like a good time. I will stay tuned for details.


----------



## replicant_argent

Okay, gentlemen, here are the specifics (roughly)  of the upcoming herf.
Friday night, Saints herf. 
Tailgating can start at roughly 4. Tickets are fairly easy to come by, so we can take care of all that want to get in at that time. I will be set up in the parking lot at roughly 4, and will have most of the tailgating stuff (grill, utensils, etcetera). If you want to bring something to grill, go ahead, I will have a few rounds of appetizers and such. Let me know if you have some culinary inspiration you would like to collaborate on. Bring a folding chair if you have one, and beverages of choice. Game time is at 7:05, and games are roughly 3 hours at this level. There are many folks that stay in the lot and you can herf out there, and the stadium allows smoking in some sections. You may get hassled by some nanny-staters, so be prepared for a tactful response.

Part II

Herf at my place on Saturday evening, starting at roughly 5ish. Pretty much the same deal, I will have the grill ready if we want to chow down on some protein and such. 

Jim and Sam are coming in on Friday at some time and we will be building Jims SCCO sometime on Saturday.
I will have room to crash if anyone wants to on Saturday night, first come, first served, there is room for more than a few if you want to tip a few beverages and not risk driving tipsy.


----------



## Bobb

I need to double check my schedule, but as of right now, I believe I should be able to do both!!!

Thanks for setting this up Pete! :tu


----------



## Beagle Boy

Is there a backup plan for Friday if the severe weather forecasts hold?


----------



## replicant_argent

Beagle Boy said:


> Is there a backup plan for Friday if the severe weather forecasts hold?


yeah, herf in the rain. Man up, Nancy!

We will have to discuss that event closer to its time. 
I believe in the weather wankers about as often as they are correct on the long term forecast, which is less than half the time, it seems.


----------



## Savvy

replicant_argent said:


> Okay, gentlemen, here are the specifics (roughly)  of the upcoming herf.
> Friday night, Saints herf.
> Tailgating can start at roughly 4. Tickets are fairly easy to come by, so we can take care of all that want to get in at that time. I will be set up in the parking lot at roughly 4, and will have most of the tailgating stuff (grill, utensils, etcetera). If you want to bring something to grill, go ahead, I will have a few rounds of appetizers and such. Let me know if you have some culinary inspiration you would like to collaborate on. Bring a folding chair if you have one, and beverages of choice. Game time is at 7:05, and games are roughly 3 hours at this level. There are many folks that stay in the lot and you can herf out there, and the stadium allows smoking in some sections. You may get hassled by some nanny-staters, so be prepared for a tactful response.
> 
> Part II
> 
> Herf at my place on Saturday evening, starting at roughly 5ish. Pretty much the same deal, I will have the grill ready if we want to chow down on some protein and such.
> 
> Jim and Sam are coming in on Friday at some time and we will be building Jims SCCO sometime on Saturday.
> I will have room to crash if anyone wants to on Saturday night, first come, first served, there is room for more than a few if you want to tip a few beverages and not risk driving tipsy.


I'm pretty much positive I'll make it over on Saturday, Friday I'm not so sure of. I know I'll be at work until around 4 on Friday, don't know if I'll be able to make the Saints game or not right now though. I'll keep you updated Pete. I'm definitely going to try to make both. Looking forward to it though, should be an awesome time. Need Pittsburgh to win at home now, so we can watch game 7 of the Stanley cup during the herf on Saturday too. Triple Crown, and a game 7 win for the Penguins, all while herfing...just sounds like a blast :tu


----------



## MNWanger

Hello all. I'm new to the board, but not necessarily cigars or an internet cigar board. I'm a fairly active member at another board. I currently live up in Wyoming. I'm used to getting together with locals from the other board on Fridays for lunch. :ss I'd love to be able to get together with you guys some time, but the Saints game Friday won't work, as I'll be car shopping (got enough hail damage in the Hugo storm while stuck at that exit on 35E to total it).

Mike


----------



## Andyman

MNWanger said:


> Hello all. I'm new to the board, but not necessarily cigars or an internet cigar board. I'm a fairly active member at another board. I currently live up in Wyoming. I'm used to getting together with locals from the other board on Fridays for lunch. :ss I'd love to be able to get together with you guys some time, but the Saints game Friday won't work, as I'll be car shopping (got enough hail damage in the Hugo storm while stuck at that exit on 35E to total it).
> 
> Mike


STFU - I live off Viking Blvd just west of linwood...


----------



## replicant_argent

MNWanger said:


> Hello all. I'm new to the board, but not necessarily cigars or an internet cigar board. I'm a fairly active member at another board. I currently live up in Wyoming. I'm used to getting together with locals from the other board on Fridays for lunch. :ss I'd love to be able to get together with you guys some time, but the Saints game Friday won't work, as I'll be car shopping (got enough hail damage in the Hugo storm while stuck at that exit on 35E to total it).
> 
> Mike


You are certainly welcome to uptown Blaine on Saturday, Mike.


----------



## Beagle Boy

replicant_argent said:


> You are certainly welcome to uptown Blaine on Saturday, Mike.


you have no idea what you have just done!!

:r :chk :r


----------



## replicant_argent

Beagle Boy said:


> you have no idea what you have just done!!
> 
> :r :chk :r


It could be worse, his name could be Mark.
:bn


----------



## MNWanger

replicant_argent said:


> You are certainly welcome to uptown Blaine on Saturday, Mike.


Gotta see how the weekend is going to shape up with the car shopping (and get an OK from the boss, LOL). Can't commit right now.

LOL, Beagle Boy. My reputation isn't that bad, is it?


----------



## MNWanger

Andyman said:


> STFU - I live off Viking Blvd just west of linwood...


My development is just off East Viking in Wyoming, East of 35.


----------



## Beagle Boy

MNWanger said:


> LOL, Beagle Boy. My reputation isn't that bad, is it?


I'm just not sure you have enough stories about "the Mouth" to keep up


----------



## ScottishSmoker

replicant_argent said:


> It could be worse, his name could be Mark.
> :bn


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Now Pete...lets play nice...and besides, the reason for the long laugh is directly related to the price of San Cristobals because Ashton spent over eleventy-gillion dollars developing it...


----------



## Bobb

Friday I am free all day. I should be able to make it out to some pre-game tail-gating. Not sure if I should be spending $$ on a game. How much are tickets? Saturday I work until 4...I should be able to make it to Blaine by around 5. I think I am going to Andy's for some guitar jamming as well later that evening!


----------



## Pablo

Geez guys, sounds like a blast. I got the kids Friday night, and Saturday night is my 6 year old daughters dance recital...can't miss that for anything.

Enjoy!


----------



## King James

pds said:


> Geez guys, sounds like a blast. I got the kids Friday night, and Saturday night is my 6 year old daughters dance recital...can't miss that for anything.
> 
> Enjoy!


darn, would have been cool to herf with ya since I missed MMH, but family comes first!

Getting excited to come up there fellas and looking forward to herfin!


----------



## Beagle Boy

20-35 mph winds, not real condusive to smoking, but might make for an interesting ball game - what is the verdict on today?


----------



## Andyman

I think we should come up with a backup plan here shortly? Stogies on grand?


----------



## Bobb

Andyman said:


> I think we should come up with a backup plan here shortly? Stogies on grand?


The new Golden Leaf on West 7th isn't too bad...a little loud, but they might cater to out large group needs better than Stogies on Grand. Otherwise St. Croix Cigar is always an option (but I know it's a bit of a drive for most of you)


----------



## replicant_argent

Going to play it by ear for the next couple hours, watching the radar this afternoon. I put my cel on my profile, so feel free to call for an update, guys.


----------



## Bobb

Good times tonight!!! It would have been perfect if it wasn't for Sir DouchBag!!! (no not you Tom)

I can't wait for Round II tomorrow!!


----------



## ScottishSmoker

It sounds like you guys had a real good time! I hope that carries through unto tomorrows herf...it should...with you guys I would have no doubt...Also...I am glad that you are no longer lost Bobb...


----------



## replicant_argent

I just wanted to thank everyone that came to the game and our home and made this weekend a great time. Laughter, great jam session with Bobb and Andyman, great cigars, and smiles.
Note to other Minnesota herfers.... Wisconsin people get in trouble at the ballpark, be forewarned.

I didn't take many pics, but I think Sam has a load of good ones and maybe she can be talked into posting them.


----------



## Savvy

Thanks for hosting for us Pete. I had a blast. Perhaps we can do it again sometime down the line. Thanks again though Pete, the food, coffee, cigars, and my wonderful bed on the couch were all great. Probably my favorite herf to date so far. I had a blast.


----------



## Savvy

Haha, figure this should probably be in the thread for Olaf/Jim

Probably NSFW though...


----------



## King James

made it home safe. Didn't get one break from the rain across the entire state. Hit some patches where we had to slow down because the wipers couldn't keep up. Was awesome meeting everyone this weekend and thanks for having us up there pete. The herfin was good, the game was good (except for douchebag(s) and Annie, and the sc/co build was good. Sam will get pics up tomorrow!


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I am curious to know more about this "douchebag" and his "douchbaggeries" that you guys keep mentioning...plus..I wish I could have been there...mostly to taunt Bobb for drinking booze with "mango" used in his description...


----------



## Andyman

Loong story but I will try to give you the cliff notes version..

Now some will blaime this whole thing on me.. 

So here we go.. Pete has Season tickets.. We all had General admission. Since the bad weather there were open seats so we were able to sit near Petes section. As we were watching the game.. And smoking a fine Habanos of course, this guy behind me starts violently kicking the back of our bench.. Dind't say a word just keeps kicking it. Well then the people with the seat we were sitting in arrived so we move to a different spot. In our new spot I turn around and this ass flips me the bird. Well shortly after we get visited by one of the managers of the ballpark. Well Annie not so politly asked us to move, because our cigar smoke was bothersome and we were not welcome (in the smoking section mind you).. Sooo as we are walking out Pete is like WTF?? talks to the usher of the section and brings us back in. Well it turns out the Douschbag behind me was the one who tried to get us kicked out of the section. After that he would not look at us again. I think Sam sacred him.. What a Dousche!!!


----------



## Beagle Boy

King James said:


> made it home safe. Didn't get one break from the rain across the entire state. Hit some patches where we had to slow down because the wipers couldn't keep up. Was awesome meeting everyone this weekend and thanks for having us up there pete. The herfin was good, the game was good (except for douchebag(s) and Annie, and the sc/co build was good. Sam will get pics up tomorrow!


Nice to get a chance to meet both of you cheeseheads Saturday - and thanks to Pete for hosting again.

It's probably a good thing I had to bail for work Friday eve - I don't think I would have been as diplomatic with the anti-smoking nazi as Andy :w

Also - If anyone wants to know the next time Johnny-O has some new stock, I can keep an eye out - LMK


----------



## replicant_argent

let's see how this works.
A few songs were better....

A few... uh.. not so much...  J/K guys, that was cool of you to bring your instruments along and share.


^^^^^^click me^^^^^^^^

Sam has much higher quality video, though.


----------



## Andyman

Okay, *this wasn't our best work*, but I can honestly say there was a lot worse!

hey we had fun anyway.


----------



## Ego Archive

replicant_argent said:


> Okay, gentlemen, here are the specifics (roughly)  of the upcoming herf.
> Friday night, Saints herf.
> Tailgating can start at roughly 4. Tickets are fairly easy to come by, so we can take care of all that want to get in at that time. I will be set up in the parking lot at roughly 4, and will have most of the tailgating stuff (grill, utensils, etcetera). If you want to bring something to grill, go ahead, I will have a few rounds of appetizers and such. Let me know if you have some culinary inspiration you would like to collaborate on. Bring a folding chair if you have one, and beverages of choice. Game time is at 7:05, and games are roughly 3 hours at this level. There are many folks that stay in the lot and you can herf out there, and the stadium allows smoking in some sections. You may get hassled by some nanny-staters, so be prepared for a tactful response.
> 
> Part II
> 
> Herf at my place on Saturday evening, starting at roughly 5ish. Pretty much the same deal, I will have the grill ready if we want to chow down on some protein and such.
> 
> Jim and Sam are coming in on Friday at some time and we will be building Jims SCCO sometime on Saturday.
> I will have room to crash if anyone wants to on Saturday night, first come, first served, there is room for more than a few if you want to tip a few beverages and not risk driving tipsy.


Well crud, I hung out at the new Golden Leaf for a few hours on *Sunday*, missed it by that much! I might have to keep an eye here for the next Herf.


----------



## Bobb

replicant_argent said:


> let's see how this works.
> A few songs were better....
> 
> A few... uh.. not so much...  J/K guys, that was cool of you to bring your instruments along and share.
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^click me^^^^^^^^
> 
> Sam has much higher quality video, though.


That video is pretty funny. I love how I totally forgot the words to the first verse. Oh well. It was a blast herfin' with y'all. I look forward to the next one :tu Pete...a thousand thank yous for all of your hospitality!!!


----------



## Beagle Boy

I had lunch today with one of the owners of Burn - he mentioned that if we wanted to do a HERF at his shop, he might be able to open the shop just for us (they are not usually open on Sunday)

I realize that during the short window that we can smoke outside, a B&M HERF is kind of counter intuitive - but think of air conditioning/Sunday sporting event during the hot muggy days of late July or early August 
Just thought I would put it out there :ss


----------



## Andyman

I am going to plan something for end of July at my place.. I wanted to do it sooner but life happens..


----------



## replicant_argent

Andyman said:


> I am going to plan something for end of July at my place.. I wanted to do it sooner but life happens..


You have a boat....

Like..... in the water??????


----------



## Beagle Boy

replicant_argent said:


> You have a boat....
> 
> Like..... in the water??????


Pete, your wife said you'd have to wear water wings if you go near the boat!


----------



## Lorglath

either sound great to me, I am just hoping to make another one of these soon!


----------



## Andyman

Well not quite yet.. thats an old picture. Boat is in the yard. Goal is to have it in and ready by next weekend.



replicant_argent said:


> You have a boat....
> 
> Like..... in the water??????


----------



## King James

looks like Sam and I will be back up there August 30th weekend... be ready!


----------



## Andyman

King James said:


> looks like Sam and I will be back up there August 30th weekend... be ready!


you should come back on Aug 1st weekend...


----------



## Queen James

Here are the pics from the herf


----------



## Queen James

couple more...

some hunting dog!









showing off the potato launcher









our awesome girly drinks









the sweet 6+ hour drive home in the rain


----------



## King James

nice pics! now that you finally got them posted.....


----------



## replicant_argent

Those drinks look inedible. Who was trying to poison you by serving you antifreeze?
I like the pic you sent Beth of Izzy in flight. Thanks Samalama. Now how about that vid of the boys caterwauling?


----------



## Lorglath

alright alright, when is the next herf?


----------



## Bobb

Nice pics Sam!!!

Edit: Ok...I just took another look at them. The one of Sam and I with our awesome girly drinks is slightly disturbing. I need to watch where I hold my cigars in pictures!!!


----------



## Lorglath

Bobb said:


> Nice pics Sam!!!
> 
> Edit: Ok...I just took another look at them. The one of Sam and I with our awesome girly drinks is slightly disturbing. I need to watch where I hold my cigars in pictures!!!


HAHA that is ****ing awesome after you pointed that out!!! So you're a 'rightey' eh?


----------



## Andyman

Oh dear Lord!!!


Bobb said:


> Edit: I need to watch where I hold my cigars in pictures!!!


----------



## Beagle Boy

Bobb said:


> Nice pics Sam!!!
> 
> Edit: Ok...I just took another look at them. The one of Sam and I with our awesome girly drinks is slightly disturbing. I need to watch where I hold my cigars in pictures!!!


I think this says it best


----------



## MNWanger

I think I've seen that somewhere before, Mike.  LOL

LOL at the pic, once it was pointed out.


----------



## ScottishSmoker

So...I just found out that I am going to be home around the 4th of July for a while...like 10 days...hoping to have a smoke with you guys...


----------



## Beagle Boy

ScottishSmoker said:


> So...I just found out that I am going to be home around the 4th of July for a while...like 10 days...hoping to have a smoke with you guys...


are there plans for the parade on the morn of the 4th again?


----------



## ScottishSmoker

No Clue Mike...I know I have to be at the cabin that weekend anyhow...but I am going to be in town for like ten days...I think I am going to be in town on July 1st...which is a Tuesday...which means there are 99 cent burgers at Dicks


----------



## Savvy

ScottishSmoker said:


> No Clue Mike...I know I have to be at the cabin that weekend anyhow...but I am going to be in town for like ten days...I think I am going to be in town on July 1st...which is a Tuesday...which means there are 99 cent burgers at Dicks


I'm up for burger night at Dick's next Tuesday :tu


----------



## Beagle Boy

Not sure if I will be able to make it Tuesday - quarter end and a short week, but I will try



ScottishSmoker said:


> No Clue Mike...I know I have to be at the cabin that weekend anyhow...but I am going to be in town for like ten days...I think I am going to be in town on July 1st...which is a Tuesday...which means there are 99 cent burgers at Dicks


----------



## Lorglath

Where is this 'Dicks"?


----------



## Beagle Boy

Lorglath said:


> Where is this 'Dicks"?


it's on the same block as St. Croix here is the thread: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=139546


----------



## Bobb

If you guys go to Dick's, I'll be there. I work that night, so feel free to swing by the cigar shop for a pre-burger cigar!!


----------



## Savvy

I'm going to be working at the resident camp this week, so I don't know that I'll be able to make Tuesday at Dick's. I do know that I have one night off during the week, so maybe it'll be Tuesday? Will have to get together though sometime while you're in town though Andrew.


----------



## ScottishSmoker

As it stands as of now...I am most likely not making it home by Tuesday...Thursday is looking like the day now...I am awaiting a decision that would employ me....


----------



## Beagle Boy

Oh no you didn't................(can someone make a fingre snapping smileee?)


I say will still meet at St. Croix/Dick's, and each have a shot of worstershire (sp) - ok, you have to know Andrew to understand this
:r :chk :r



ScottishSmoker said:


> As it stands as of now...I am most likely not making it home by Tuesday...Thursday is looking like the day now...I am awaiting a decision that would employ me....


----------



## Lorglath

Beagle Boy said:


> Oh no you didn't................(can someone make a fingre snapping smileee?)
> 
> 
> I say will still meet at St. Croix/Dick's, and each have a shot of worstershire (sp) - ok, you have to know Andrew to understand this
> :r :chk :r


Still planning on Tuesday?


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Few things about Dicks .99 burgers....

1) They are the best $0.99 burger
2) Do not scrimp on the extras...their list is long...(I typically order my burger Rare, with Mayo, Lettuce, Tomato, Bacon, BBQ Sauce, Green Peppers, Fried Onions and sometimes Marinara....
3) Worchestershire sauce makes everything taste better...

As far as the comment Mike mad about the shot...DO IT...it has become a bit of a rule that a bottle is brought to the table for my amusement.....I have been known on occasion to remove the "stopper" thingy and drink it right from the bottle...my lips never touch the bottle, its in a bar, who knows where it has been...On one occasion, I did kill a bottle doing so...as previously mentioned, it just makes everything taste better...


----------



## Bobb

Lorglath said:


> Still planning on Tuesday?


Do you mean this Tuesday (the 1st?) Cuz I think the plan was Tuesday the 8th...but I could be wrong. I work at the shop every Tuesday, so I know I could make it either day (or both.)



ScotishSmoker said:


> Few things about Dicks .99 burgers....
> 
> 1) They are the best $0.99 burger
> 2) Do not scrimp on the extras...their list is long...(I typically order my burger Rare, with Mayo, Lettuce, Tomato, Bacon, BBQ Sauce, Green Peppers, Fried Onions and sometimes Marinara....
> 3) Worchestershire sauce makes everything taste better...
> 
> As far as the comment Mike mad about the shot...DO IT...it has become a bit of a rule that a bottle is brought to the table for my amusement.....I have been known on occasion to remove the "stopper" thingy and drink it right from the bottle...my lips never touch the bottle, *its in a bar, who knows where it has been*...On one occasion, I did kill a bottle doing so...as previously mentioned, it just makes everything taste better...


I could tell you where it's been...but you probably do not want to know


----------



## Beagle Boy

Bobb said:


> Do you mean this Tuesday (the 1st?) Cuz I think the plan was Tuesday the 8th...but I could be wrong. I work at the shop every Tuesday, so I know I could make it either day (or both.)


my understanding was that we were talking about the 1st, should be able to get to the shop about 6:30


----------



## ScottishSmoker

The 8th would probably work better for me personally...

And remember....Worchestershire Sauce is like a lap dance for your tongue


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Lets go for a TC herf on Tuesday (yeah, I know) at Dicks Bar in downtown Hudson...$.99 Burgers...cheap beer, SMOKER FRIENDLY...

When: Tuesday July 8th
Time: Meet at St. Croix Cigar (525 2nd Street....54016) 6:30 ish
What: Summer time smoke
Where: Dicks Bar Downtown Hudson...

Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## Lorglath

I just bought a house last week and am in the process of fixing it up so I can move in. I would love to come to this but would not be able to take the time away from the house, sorry all, I will post pics after it is painted!

-Matt


----------



## Bobb

I'll be there tomorrow (well, I guess technicaly tonight) :tu


----------



## Beagle Boy

I should be able to make it over tonight - Andrew, we should talk about next week and what is going on which nights


----------



## Lorglath

So... how was the herf?


----------



## ScottishSmoker

The herf was good...always good! Of course, the burgers were FANTASTIC....but the company is always the best part...


----------



## Andyman

Anyone comming out for the lake herf? or should I just cancel it..


----------



## Beagle Boy

Andyman said:


> Anyone comming out for the lake herf? or should I just cancel it..


I'm still up for it - LMK


----------



## Savvy

Herf last night was a lot of fun. Didn't feel like waking up this morning for work though, but regardless I had a blast. Always fun to meet up with you guys.

I'm definitely up for the lake herf Andy, so let us know when it is, and I'll do my best to make it.


----------



## Andyman

Savvy said:


> I'm definitely up for the lake herf Andy, so let us know when it is, and I'll do my best to make it.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1756716#post1756716

I am thinking Saturday midmorning until whenever.

Bring your swimming gear. Pete, don't forget your waterwings!!!


----------



## MNWanger

http://www.cigarrights.org/tour.htm#minneapolis

Anybody here planning to go? I got the OK from the boss.


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I would so go to that dinner Mike...unfortunately I am here in the forever lovely city of no snow....I mean Las Vegas...if I were in the Twin Cities area, I would for sure go...regardless of who else is going...JOIN THE CRA!


----------



## Savvy

MNWanger said:


> http://www.cigarrights.org/tour.htm#minneapolis
> 
> Anybody here planning to go? I got the OK from the boss.


Didn't know about this. I may have to try to make it. I'll post if I know whether or not I'm going.


----------



## Beagle Boy

Savvy said:


> Didn't know about this. I may have to try to make it. I'll post if I know whether or not I'm going.


Most of the local shops are selling tickets - even our cheesy friends


----------



## Lorglath

I think I will try and make it


----------



## Ego Archive

MNWanger said:


> http://www.cigarrights.org/tour.htm#minneapolis
> 
> Anybody here planning to go? I got the OK from the boss.


I will probably be going, I just have to go pick up a ticket. Of course the cash bar at that place will probably seriously dent a wallet. :ss


----------



## Savvy

Bought a ticket for the event today. Looking forward to going :tu


----------



## Bobb

I wish I could go to the dinner...but I'll be a few thousand miles away =(


----------



## Andyman

Bobb said:


> I wish I could go to the dinner...but I'll be a few thousand miles away =(


gonna make one last appearance this weekend?


----------



## Pat1075

I'll be there, along with the rest of the guys from work. I'm interested in putting faces to screenames for you guys. Hell some of you may already know me. P.S.The boss is selling tickets at the shop (Golden Leaf).


----------



## Savvy

Just seeing about getting a roll call on the CRA Dinner. Add yourself to the list if you're going.

CRA Dinner Attendees:

Savvy

MNWanger

Pat1075


Hope some more of you can make it, and we can have a herf there as well.


----------



## Beagle Boy

picked up my ticket a couple of days ago



Savvy said:


> Just seeing about getting a roll call on the CRA Dinner. Add yourself to the list if you're going.
> 
> CRA Dinner Attendees:
> 
> Savvy
> 
> MNWanger
> 
> Pat1075
> 
> Beagle Boy (aka Biegs)
> 
> Hope some more of you can make it, and we can have a herf there as well.


----------



## Beagle Boy

boy this fell pretty low - whlie there is no law to stop us, and as those cow tippers down south D) are talking up their State Fair - anyone want to do a State Fair HERF?



just a thought :chk


----------



## Lorglath

Beagle Boy said:


> boy this fell pretty low - whlie there is no law to stop us, and as those cow tippers down south D) are talking up their State Fair - anyone want to do a State Fair HERF?
> 
> just a thought :chk


I was plannin on stayin away from it this year as it is soooo crowded. I will also not be at the dinner, with buying a new house and fixing it up money is a bit more short than I would like, couple this with the fact that the event happens to fall on my GF's Birthday and i am realy HaX0rd.

On another note, check out my thread on my china hutch conversion here:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165047
Once done with this I am planning on hosting a herf in my garage / backyard fire pit area. I will start planning this soon, thinking end of the month might be perfect timing for it.

What does everyone think of Saturday August 30th starting at 5PM? I can grill some burgers, we can sit outside for a while and start up a fire when it starts getting dark.


----------



## Beagle Boy

I'm not sure if I am going to be in town over the Labor Day weekend


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I would love to be there for the August 30th Herf...I, however, will be sitting in the sun at my "church...." Thats right Yankee Stadium and NYC have me occupied that whole week...whoever does go, have a total blast...you always do! Oooh, and be sure to ask Pete about Cargo trucks...


----------



## njschloss

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165047Hey Matt, maybe we can arrange a small balcony herf before it gets too cold...


----------



## Lorglath

possibly Nick. Just so you know I am canceling the 30th event as there has been no interest on here and I have gotten some other offers for that weekend. I would like to have people over in September, what day works for everyone? the 13th?


----------



## ScottishSmoker

WOW has this thread been BURIED...anyhow...I will be in the area from September 18-23....anyone wanna smoke?


----------



## Beagle Boy

With current plans, and my mom getting married, Sunday would be the first day that I would be available



ScottishSmoker said:


> WOW has this thread been BURIED...anyhow...I will be in the area from September 18-23....anyone wanna smoke?


----------



## BlackDog

I'd be interested. I'm out of pocket the following weekend (26 - 28) so that would be great!


----------



## Lorglath

Hey everyone, late notice, but late is better than never.

Saturday, Sept. 20th from 4:00PM to 12:00AM or later
I am hosting a late season smoker at my house in Bloomington. I am buying a box of Tatuaje Gran Cojonu's and cooking Steaks, providing Scotch and Chocolate milk. We will then herf around a fire in the back yard. The cost for this will be between $20 and $30, but if you wanna come herf without paying for all of this, feel free to come herf. Finally, I only ordered 12 cigars when I placed the order and have more than that many people interested... so either RSVP now so I can order some more, or just let me know you would like to come without the cigar... 

Any questions?

Also, if we play some poker in the garage, my hot GF has agreed to deal.


----------



## HawkEye19

Scotch and Chocolate milk, eh? Now that is an interesting combo platter!


----------



## Lorglath

HawkEye19 said:


> Scotch and Chocolate milk, eh? Now that is an interesting combo platter!


Kinda an either or thing... my bro in law suggested chocolate milk with this cigar, and I have to admit, I like it!


----------



## Lorglath

no one from the boards are coming tomorrow?


----------

